# 78 200 SX Newb question



## epb240sx (Sep 29, 2012)

Just purchased a 78 200 sx like new all original. my question is what 
are the limits to this little engine @65 mph 3500 rpms is that pushing it?
dont want to blow her up! Any Advise is greatly appreciated! thanks http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...03x403/250093_540601239289023_643671501_n.jpg


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

L20B.... good little engine, back in the day they used to race those cars! you'll be happy with that car..


----------



## philip1 (Sep 5, 2006)

7600 rpm is safe on a healthy l20b


----------



## epb240sx (Sep 29, 2012)

LOL OMg she'd be screaming at 7600! maybe i should upgrade the suspension first!


----------

